# Sorry, we ran into a problem. Please restart the video player.



## rlm (Aug 18, 2010)

I can no longer play movie trailers on my MAC, PC using any browser. DTV told me to delete cookies, etc. It made no difference.

Installed their streaming app and I am able to play content but not movie trailers.

What is going here?

DTV had no suggestions. I see other folks complaining about this issue??

Comments?????


----------

